# 95 altima not idling correctly



## Elizondo0126 (May 9, 2005)

I have a 95 altima gxe. it has a rough idle as if timimg was off. what i did notice is that when i unplug the mass airflow sensor, it idles ok, at about 1000rpm , no stumble or anything, even when i rev it up it responds great.
With the mass airflow connected it doesnt want to idle, i have to play with the throttle to keep it going, at times it revs ok, i can go to about 1500-2000rpm and it sounds good, but when i drop the rpm it stumbles.

any suggestions?? has anyone had this problem???

thanks


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i have the same prblem and ive been posting about it for about 2 months and i havent got it fixed.... so good luck to you.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Intake manifold gasket leaks are notorious on ka24 Altimas. One way to see if that is the problem is just let the car idle, after warmed up, spray carb cleaner along the manifold gasket(between manifold and head) and see if the idle raises or smoothes out.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

the problem is, they will idle when the MAFS is unplugged but spit and sputter when it is plugged in.


and Elizondo0126 the only thing i can think of it bein on my car is the TPS. ive replaced MAF and ECU and checked the wiring.


----------

